# Life



## masta (Mar 1, 2005)

*


A good time to keep your mouth shut is when you're in deep water.* 

*How come it takes so little time for a child who is afraid of the dark to become a teenager who wants to stay out all night?

Business conventions are important because they demonstrate how many people a company can operate without. 

Why is it that at class reunions you feel younger than everyone else looks? 

Scratch a dog and you'll find a permanent job. 

No one has more driving ambition than the boy who wants to buy a car.* 

*There are no new sins....the old ones just get more publicity. 

There are worse things than getting a call for a wrong number at 4 AM. It could be a right number. 

Think about this..., No one ever says "It's only a game" when his team is winning. 

Money will buy a fine dog, but only kindness will make him wag his tail. 

The nicest thing about the future is that it always starts tomorrow.* 

*If you don't have a sense of humor, you probably don't have any sense at all. 

Seat belts are not as confining as wheelchairs. 

I've reached the age where the happy hour is a nap.* 

*Never read the fine print. There is no way you're going to like it.* 

*The trouble with bucket seats is that not everybody has the same size bucket.* 

*To err is human, to forgive - highly unlikely.* 

*Do you realize that in about 40 years, we'll have millions of old ladies running around with tattoos?* 

*Money can't buy happiness -- but somehow it's more comfortable to cry in a Porsche than in a Hyundai.* 

*After a certain age, if you don't wake up aching in every joint, you are probably dead.*


----------



## geocorn (Mar 1, 2005)

My personal fave is the tatoos.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I like my old ladies with tattoos. I can stretch the skin and make all kinds of funny looking designs and characters.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Then I ask, do ankles sag? I never thought so...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2005)

I never saw an ankle sag. I also have never seen a pink elephant.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

Then I guess I'm okay with the tattoo in about 40 years.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Actually, if you dont take care of yourself, the ankles could get puffy and full of fluid and actually make the tattoo alot larger and distorted.


Uh...what was the topic?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

It was the Happy Hour...no, the bucket seats, no....I know now, it was "the dog with the tattoo right??


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

Iam game for all of the above!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't get it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

I think maybe this must be a man's game. Is this a game? Perhaps I don't get it either.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Like the coach said, "Win or lose, it's how you play the game."


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Well I wanna win. I am a competitor.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Man gotta do.....


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Ahem!!!





What do ya think I am? I wanna win too!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

I think that you have won many!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Maui "Aloha" Joe!!!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

It's catchin" on!


----------



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2005)

Med,


Based on your picture, you are not a man! However, you are a very nice looking lady!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Noted by her personality, she is all woman.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Wish she was in my typing class.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

You seem to be doing very well with your fingers tonight, Joe!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Slowing down abit...running out of bandaids!



I'll be pulling the plug here shortly...big day tomorrow...gotta prepareour art for a showing this coming Monday. See ya in the wind!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Irespectfully accept your withdrawal, worthy opponent. My right wrist hurts.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Aloha till then!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Aloha my friend. Smooth sailing to you. May this day bring you many smiles.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, thanks for the compliments. You are all too kind.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I am almost always very kind here on the net, but I really am not that nice of a person on an every day basis. I am not a bully by any means, but sometimes people get on my nerves. I never go anywhere there is a crowd unless a band I like is playing somewhere, then I am on the edge. I take my kids to the fair on the very last night before dark when it is not crowded. My wife says one day I will be an old hermit with a long white beard, telling the same old boring stories over and over. I hope I have lots of old wine to drink.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Old wine..Old stories...and Old Friends, they are all in those....Old books,... we now read. How great!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, if you turn out to be a hermit, give me a call. Plenty of people call me that already.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I am the first to admit I should get out more, but I am very happy staying home.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I think we are very similar, Glenvall.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

When I was younger, I dreamed up excuses just to go and be somewhere else. And now, I dream up reasons not to.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I've been "away from home" for a large part of my life, so I am quite happy being here again. It was great while I was there, but I don't think I'd have the energy to do that again any time soon.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

"Energy," yes, I have lost some of that as well...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

What is this 'energy' you speak of? Sounds like some kind of mysterious life force. I will ask the young ones who always know the latest trends.


----------

